# After aeration



## fescue_fan (Oct 16, 2018)

I finally was able to core aerate my lawn yesterday. I was planning to put down compost and reseed today but then I realized thanksgiving is on Wednesday. All those little kids in the neighborhood would walk on my newly seeded front lawn and ruin it. I don't want to be known around the block as the "get off my lawn" type of guy. So I reschedule the seeding to upcoming thursday or friday. How long can I wait to reseed after aerating? :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

When I first read this, I'm thinking, but why so late, then I remember your are in San Diego.

I would drop the compost now and seeds Thanksgiving week. All those feet running around doing will push the seed into the ground.


----------



## fescue_fan (Oct 16, 2018)

I meant Halloween is on Wednesday.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Then drop them now.


----------

